#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Zillion reunion party - Soeverein-Lommel

## G.P.Fransen

opbouw voor het feest van vanavond (zillion reunion party @ soeverein lommel)

----------


## koenvc

Schitterend, kan je nog zulke dingen posten van dit event? En evt van het feest vanavond? Dank!

----------


## gieforce

Voor mij twee graag !!!
Welke firma, phlippo ?

----------


## DjFlo

Ziet er zkerz wreed uit!
Ik ben nu al nieuwschierig naar de foto's van de avond!

groeten

floris

----------


## Freek Fokker

Zeker gaaf, denk ook phillipo, dat zijn namelijk W8LC kastjes van martin op de tweede foto. Zijn dat 575 of 250 watters? Maar het lijkt toch tegenwoordig alleen maar om aantallen te gaan, kijk naar live38 daar hingen ook al 336 washes in een matrix. Maar desondanks zal het er wel stoer uit hebben gezien!

----------


## lj djcenter

Dat zal daar weer een uniek zillion gevoel worden als weleer. Het budget zal kwa frank verstraeten normen weer extreem hoog liggen. Ik moet het hem wel nageven als hij iets doet wordt het inderdaad zeer goed gedaan. kzou idd ook graag foto's zien van tijdens de party.

greetz tom

----------


## Knakkerz

hoeveel zullen het er zijn  :Stick Out Tongue:  en op de 1e foto zie ik ook aadig wat scans staan.. zie een beetje rechts bijna op de grond

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zo dat is zeker niet te weinig. Mag dat eigenlijk zomaar tegen die stijgers? Neem aan dat er wel over nagedacht is van tevoren (nogal wiedes  :Big Grin: ) maar toch hee, voor de zekerheid  :Wink: . Snap eigenlijk niet helemaal wat je me zoveel washes zo dicht op elkaar gepakt moet, zal best een leuk effect geven maar na een paar waves en colorloopjes had ik het alwel weer gezien denk ik. Naja Zillion was massaal & veel ten voeten uit dus dat idee komt wel weer over schat ik zo.

----------


## dj Q-bone

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Knakkerz_
> 
> hoeveel zullen het er zijn  en op de 1e foto zie ik ook aadig wat scans staan.. zie een beetje rechts bijna op de grond



Volgens mij zijn dat geen scan's maar 8-lamps blinders  :Wink: 

Aan de  zwarte truss die hog hangt (linksboven) hangen wel een heel aantal scan's (steeds 2 naast elkaar). 
Wat voor scan's zijn deze?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Zo dat ziet er lekker uit:P

----------


## quincman

Heb je een apparatuurlijst?  :P

----------


## G.P.Fransen

het zijn studio colors van high end (575) de scans zijn futurelights en idd normale 8 lamps blinders, een volledige apparatuur lijst komt (hooop ik) nog wel maar he ik op het moment niet (pyro belooft ook heel wat)

----------


## Knakkerz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj Q-bone_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Knakkerz_
> ...



ik zie het verschil bijnan niet... kzie gloof ik dat er telkens 1 zon klein spiegeltje zit ... dus volgens mij toch wel scans... 
[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## G.P.Fransen

zijn echt blinders hoor  :Wink:

----------


## Harmen

Dat belooft heel wat! [:0]

wat is jouw rol?

als je meer fotos hebt of een materiaal lijst, poste aub, ik ben zeer benieuwd nu!

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:de scans zijn futurelights



Uhm futurelights? Weet je wel waar je over praat?  Zijn toch echt cybertjes hoor die bovenaan 2 aan 2 hangen.

----------


## Dave C

hopelijk wordt er met al dat materiaal ook iets deftig gedaan, we zullen da vanavond is live gaan bekijken ze  :Smile:  *Feeheeejst!*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch



----------


## quincman

WOW kom eens wijs uit die dj set :S

edit: staat daar een pc microfoon :S?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Freek Fokker_
> Zijn dat 575 of 250 watters?



575...

Een 250 ziet er echt wel heel anders uit  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door quincman_
> edit: staat daar een pc microfoon :S?



Dat is de vaste microfoon van het preset synthesizertje van korg wat je eronder ziet. Voor o.a. vocodingeffecten.

_DJ's moeten tegenwoordig "produceren" en er worden dus allerlei doosjes ontwikkelt die je het gevoel geven alsof je muziek maakt. Terwijl je presets afspeelt. Bij deze synthesizer heeft de goegemeente niet eens door dat het toetsenbord te klein is om echt goed op te kunnen spelen. Maar omdat je toch een-vinger-systeem-virtuozen aan het neppen bent is dat geen factor. Het ziet er cool uit een set toetsen en de DJ is dan ineens_ "muzikant". [} :Smile: ]

(sorry voor de DJ's die wel wat kunnen maar dit is een doosje wat écht een verkoophype is. ipv een stuk gereedschap. :Frown:

----------


## djbirdie

Pfff... je zou al die kabels maar moeten opruimen...  :Wink:

----------


## quincman

Lol... Ben je wel ff mee bezig dan, maar tom (CyberdNBD), zei op de chat dat het 1 grote flightcase was, dus dat je niet veel geprik met kabels ehbt (kijk ook maar naar die grote stolp er links naast  :Wink: )

----------


## DjJeroen

Ja volgens mij zijn het toch gewoon cybers :Smile: !

Voor de rest wel lekker veel :Big Grin: !
Laat maar komen die show foto's!

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik zal er vanavond zijn....
Morgen meer foto's

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Showtechniek_
> 
> Ik zal er vanavond zijn....
> Morgen meer foto's



Waarom moet ik nu net werken... :Frown: [V]

Ik bel je wel ff op om te luisteren hoe de sfeer is... :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wat hangt daar eigenlijk in het schuine gedeelte van de derde fc van rechts (die waar de Pioneer EFX-500 en de Kaospad op staan).
Ik kan dat echt niet plaatsen [xx(]





> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjJeroen_
> Ja volgens mij zijn het toch gewoon cybers!



Staat ook op de fc's, zie één van de foto's van Showtechniek.

----------


## DjJeroen

Een kabel misschien :Smile: !

Ja dat het op de kist stond had ik ook al gezien inderdaad!

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjJeroen_
> 
> Een kabel misschien!



Ik denk dat 'ie bedoeld welke apparatuur er in dat rack zit

----------


## axs

Net terug van de reunië...

Wel wat bekende gezichten tegengekomen uit het lichtwereldje...  :Wink: 
Maar denk dat we er het allemaal over eens zijn: Het was niet hetgene wat ik ervan verwachtte!

Special effect (pyro) waren bij momenten leuk, maar gingen ook snel vervelen.
De 3D69 toestanden waren al helemaal niks.

Washen geadresseerd op een 4tal verschillende kanalen... tja, dan ben je snel beperkt in je mogelijkheden.
Vond het echt maar triestig, inspiratieloos en bij momenten begon je je echt te ergeren aan weer eens dezelfde chases.

Geef mij maar weer de echte zillion van destijds... kwamen af en toe toch nog eens wat leuke dingen naar voren!

Foto's volgen later vandaag, heb nu wat slaap nodig  :Wink:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

ehm snel vervelen ? 140 ceu's ?

----------


## DJ_Robin

Als je zo'n battery aan washen op vier verschillende adressen gaat adresseren kan je net zo goed er maar vier ophangen.
Dit geeft alleen een "echt" impressive effect waneer je gewoon alles een appart adres geeft. Maar ja dan zal je wel naar een flinke tafel moeten. Waarom is er gekozen om dit te doen ? was er geen budget meer over voor een grote tafel , wou de lichtontwerper het zo hebben?
Ik vind het wel spijtig heb je zo'n mooie opzet en dan breng je je mogelijk heden omlaag door op dmx lijnen te besparen.

M.V.G

----------


## Upgrading your system

Daar zit wel wat in maar het kan ook op die manier heel mooi uitvallen, ik vindt het altijd wel de kunst om het niet zo'n event te laten worden met een heleboel intelligent light en er dan zo'n wapper-show van te maken, het is makkelijker (en dus soms mooier) om ze in groepen te laten bewegen. dan lijkt het al snel veel geordener en als dit naadloos aansluit in het lichtontwerp kan dit supergaaf uitpakken

maar das mijn mening  :Smile:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

en dit is allemaal in 2 dagen opgebouwd en geprogameerd he  :Wink:  dus dat zal ook wel een reden zijn  :Smile:

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Wat hangt daar eigenlijk in het schuine gedeelte van de derde fc van rechts (die waar de Pioneer EFX-500 en de Kaospad op staan).
> Ik kan dat echt niet plaatsen [xx(]




Het lijkt op wat synthesizer en effectmodules. Hoewel erg slecht te zien zou ik het bovenste apparaat gokken op een Novation SuperNova rackmount.

----------


## Rock On

De tweede is de SuperNova, erboven zit nog een 1U kastje met een heeeeel fel display. En daaronder lijkt op een van de komplete workstations van Roland...

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door G.P.Fransen_
> 
> en dit is allemaal in 2 dagen opgebouwd en geprogameerd he  dus dat zal ook wel een reden zijn




Bwa, zou er niets mee te maken mogen hebben. Zo'n shows programmeer je toch gewoon op voorhand in wysiwyg ?

----------


## jo vaes

Een beetje goede programmeur krijgt er op een halve dag toch al wel wat uitgehaald, je hebt toch een effect generator voor iets... ( dat veronderstel ik toch, tafel zal wel een Hog geweest zijn denk ik)

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> Een beetje goede programmeur krijgt er op een halve dag toch al wel wat uitgehaald, je hebt toch een effect generator voor iets... ( dat veronderstel ik toch, tafel zal wel een Hog geweest zijn denk ik)



Dat viel zwaar tegen Jo...
Tafel zonder effectgenerator  :Wink: 
Status CUE...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Opzich spotjes, waarvan er dit soort aantallen hangen,in groepen zetten vind ik niet zo vreemd maar wel als je er maar 4 maakt op zo'n aantal. dat je groepjes van 4 maakt oke maar niet maar 4 grote groepen.
Is denk ik ook deels persoonlijks maar ik vind dan het effect van het grote aantal spots wel wegvallen.

En je kan natuurlijk ook als je allemaal verschillende adressen hebt nog steeds de spots exact gelijk laten bewegen alsof ze in een groep zijn geadresserd. Het voordeel is dan dat je ze ook onafhankelijk kan laten bewegen. Dan ben je dus flexiebel en zoals het nu is gedaan zit je altijd aan je groepen vast.
Ik heb liever groepen op de tafel dan groepen via de spots.

M.V.G

----------


## G.P.Fransen

-3 KUIS VERLICHTING AAN 
0,1 BLACK OUT CARMINA BURANA - VALSE START SIMULEREN 
0,2 BLACK OUT COSMIC GATE (WELCOME) - 2e VALSE START 
0,3 RUIMTE VOOR NIX BLOK 
1,1 OPENING LASER SHOW 1 TIESTO BARBERS (start 1:45 tot 2:41) 
1,2 VUURWERK TIESTO BARBERS (1:25, 2:41, 
1,3 FLAME PROJECTORS TIESTO BARBERS (3:37) 
1,4 LASER TIESTO BARBERS (vanaf 3:45) 
1,5 VUURWERK aan discobar TIESTO BARBERS (4:22, ) 
1,6 VOLGSPOTTEN ACT discobar (jump, klappen met handen) TIESTO BARBERS (4:23) 
1,7 VUURWERK MAXIMAAL (3tijden) TIESTO BARBERS (5:16, 5:17, 5:1 
1,8 MAXIMAAL LIGHT VOOR DE EERSTE KEER !!! TIESTO BARBERS (5:19) 
1,9 2000 LITTER - CO 2 KANNONNEN TIESTO BARBERS (5:19) 
2,1 VUURWERK MATT DAREY (cue 2:26) 
2,2 ZWEVEN DANSPODIA (2x4 meter) met dancers A MATT DAREY (start 02:26, 3:22) 
2,3 DANERS WEG MATT DAREY (vertrek 07:30) 
3,1 VUURSPUWERS OP DONALD AND GILES (eerste vlammen start 04:57) 
3,15 FIREPROJECTOR AANZETTEN 
3,2 VUURSPUWERS WEG ERNESTO VS BASTIAN (vertrek 04:10) 
4,1 LASERS JOOP SONZUS (start 03:5 
4,2 ZWEVEN DANSPODIA TOT EEN HOOGTE 18METER GAAN(2x4 meter) met dancers B JOOP SONZUS (start 03:5 
4,3 DANCERS UIT DE KLEDING JOOP SONZUS (start 05:05) 
5,1 WIND VOLLENBAK (weinig flutterfetti !!!) CLOCKX OVERDRIVE (1:42) 
5,1 ZEEPBELLEN (vollebak) CLOCKX OVERDRIVE (2:05) 
5,2 WIND STOP CLOCKX OVERDRIVE (2:22) 
5,2 2 LASERS FULL POWER 60W (op de tonen !!!) DJ SHOG (02:32) 
5,3 WIND VOLLENBAK (weinig flutterfetti) DJ SHOG (04:02) 
6,1 BEELDEN BLOK 1 (2D) PREMIX ZILLION 2004 MUSIC 
6,12 FOU SOLO 
6,15 CREW SNEL GAAN ETEN, ALLES IN AUTOCONTROL 12 MINUTEN 
6,2 (video + light + laser) 
7,1 SNEEUW MACHINES VOLLENBAK JUNK PROJECT (2:45) 
7,2 VUURWERK KNAL JUNK PROJECT (3:12) 
7,3 WIND VOLLENBAK (FANS 1tot24) + Co2 stootje (2sec) JUNK PROJECT (3:12) 
7,4 BRUTAAL STOP SNEEUW+WIND+FLASH+BRUTAAL BOUT JUNK PROJECT (4:4 
7,5 STILTE (publiek laten roepen) 30 seconde 
7,6 RESTART seinteken 3 FOU 
8,1 laser UNIVERSAL NATION (0:00) 
8,2 LIGHT FLASH VEEL WIT UNIVERSAL NATION (2:45) 
8,3 4000 BABBIE TUTTERS UITDELEN UNIVERSAL NATION (2:45) 
8,4 START VOLLENBAK LIGHT UNIVERSAL NATION (4:42) 
9,1 vollenbak meefluiten DJ TIESTO FLIGHT 643 
9,2 LIGHT FLASH VOLLENBAK + vuurwerk eventueel DJ TIESTO FLIGHT 643 (3:33) 
9,3 WIND VOLLENBAK + FLUTTERFETTI VOLLENBAK DJ TIESTO FLIGHT 643 (3:33) 
9,4 IEDEREEN GAAN + ROEPEN DJ TIESTO FLIGHT 643 (3:33) 
9,5 BLACK OUT + WIND STOP LEGGEN DJ TIESTO FLIGHT 643 (5:25) 
10,1 NOG STEEDS BLACK OUT MARCKY VC LEEROY (0:00) 
10,2 LASER MARCKY VC LEEROY (0:2 
10,3 LIGHT SPECIAL STAF MARCKY VC LEEROY (1:31) 
10,4 DANSPODIA ZWEVEND OMHOOG + VUURSPUWERS MARCKY VC LEEROY (1:57) 
10,5 VUURSPUWERS BLIJVEN EROP en doorgaan met dancen MARCKY VC LEEROY (1:57) 
11,1 Rustig Light JORDAN & BAKER 
11,2 BENJI REKERS OMHOOG JORDAN & BAKER (2:31) 
11,3 SCHOMMELS OMHOOG JORDAN & BAKER (2:31) 
11,4 DJ's KNAL VOLGSPOTTEN AAN JORDAN & BAKER (2:5 
11,5 WIND + ZEEP + SNEEUW + CO2 JORDAN & BAKER (3:34) 
12 go go go top ambi moment SOUTH SPINNERS 
13 go go go - IEDEREEN WEG NAGASAKI 
14,1 LASER/LIGHT SPECIAL STAF (topmoment) MOBY HYMN 
14,2 VOLLENBAK ROOD LIGHT STILSTAAND MOBY HYMN (2:32) 
14,3 uitdimmen tesamen met volume MOBY HYMN (LOOP) 
14,4 UITDELEN 2000 BRIQUES (deze CUE moet echt stipt) LOOP nog steeds 
15,1 ZWAAIEN MET BRICQUES + UV LIGHT VANGELIS RACHEL'S SONG (clasic edition) 
16,1 heel rustig light (weinig light) DELERIUM SILENCE (0:0) 
16,2 BLACK OUT (zoekende volgspotten, narrow beam) DELERIUM SILENCE (6:0 
16,3 ZEEPBELLEN START DELERIUM SILENCE (6:10) 
16,4 SNEEUW START DELERIUM SILENCE (6:40) 
16,5 LASER DELERIUM SILENCE (6:59) 
16,6 WIND START DELERIUM SILENCE (6:59) 
16,7 VOLGSPOTTEN KNAL OP DISCOBAR DELERIUM SILENCE (7:26) 
16,8 VOLLENBAK LIGHT DELERIUM SILENCE (7:26) 
16,9 500liter CO2 + FLUTTERFETTI (REST STOCK) DELERIUM SILENCE (7:26) 
16,9 ALLES AF DELERIUM SILENCE (8:30) 
17,1 TOTAL BLACK OUT +,TOGEN UIT + ZAAL KNAL DONKER RANK 1 AIRWAVE 
17,2 FOU vertrokken in de lught met SPHERE RANK 1 AIRWAIVE (2:37) 
17,3 ALLE LIGHTEN + VOLGSPOTTEN op SPHERE RANK 1 A

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wat heb je daar nu precies gedaan eigenlijk? Want dat lijstje lijkt me gewoon een draaiboek in verkorte vorm? Wat was je relatie tot t feest (en post eens wat foto's!)
Iemand die die rij washes maar op 4 adressen programmeert is niet goed bij z'n hoofd... maar goed da's mijn mening.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik heb ze niet geteld maar naar schatting hangen er een 100 SC575's..
Laten we dat eens berekenen...

Er gaan precies 32 SC575's op 1 DMX lijn.
Dus met 4 lijnen komen we zeker wel weg voor dat setje... 

Een SC575 kost bruto  90,- P/dag
100 SC575's = * 9000,-* P/dag

Een StatusQue kost  250,- P/dag  
Een HogII + Wing kost  500,- P/dag

Het verschil qwa prijs kan geen rede geweest zijn lijkt me zo...

Met de WholeHog was het zeker wel sensationeel geweest en stukken makkelijker/sneller om te programeren..
Stel je eens een rainbow ofset voo met die reeks SC's...
Of een Dimmer/Ires -Shape.. what ever..

Al bij al te jammer voor woorden..

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

*De Foto's*

 

 

 

 

*De Filmpjes*

http://www.showtechniek.nl/Form/ZRP/ZRP2004-M1
http://www.showtechniek.nl/Form/ZRP/ZRP2004-M2
http://www.showtechniek.nl/Form/ZRP/ZRP2004-M3
http://www.showtechniek.nl/Form/ZRP/ZRP2004-M4

PS&gt; Als iemand de filmpjes wil hosten, graag.....

----------


## Juce

> citaat:Een SC575 kost brutto  90,- P/dag
> 100 SC575's =  9000,- P/dag
> 
> Een StatusQue kost  250,- P/dag 
> Een HogII + Wing kost  500,- P/dag



Ik moet wel zeggen dat jij redelijk hoog zit met jou prijzen
Maar ik begrijp wel waar je heen wil
Is inderderdaat raar dat ze niet voor hog kiezen, zeker niet als het phlippo zou zijn dat de productie deed...

Juce

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juce_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Een SC575 kost brutto  90,- P/dag
> ...



Nu ben ik ineens weer duur...  :Frown:  pffff
Had hier toevallig nieuwe verhuurprijslijst van AED-rent liggen...  :Big Grin: 
(er staat ook duidelijk Bruto bij toch?!)

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Rudy,
Leuke filmpjes! En het hijsen van mensen is altijd een "hot issue".
- Zie ik twee dames en een heer? (~ 200kg bewegende last?)
- Hoe kwamen ze op hun schommel-zitjes? 
- Lieten jullie de truss zakken en trokken hem daarna weer op?
- Zaten die schommelaars ook nog ergens aan gesafed (tegen wegglijden ofzo)?
- Was het Tas-stage truss?
- Aan hoeveel en wat voor merk/type takels hing de truss?

----------


## LJ Tom

En toch programmeer fouten in de "show".
Zo zie ik op het eerste filmpje een studio color die ipv omhoog schijnt, omlaag is gericht :-(

----------


## Kevin_DM

Ik was er zelf wel niet (te druk, like usual  :Smile: ) maar wat ik er van gezien/ gehoord heb viel het me toch wel zwaar tegen, gezien de budgetten die ik her en der opgevangen heb, en de hele hype die errond gecreëerd werd. Qua belichting lijkt het me alleszinds vrij povertjes. Creativiteit van ontwerpers/ operators lijkt me ver weg...

En ik was dus even gaan rondzoeken naar verdere foto's van het event, en wat stond er op een vd site's die toestemming had om foto's te maken:

_"Jullie zitten ongetwijfeld allemaal te wachten op beeldjes van dit feestje. Helaas, jullie zullen nog even geduld moeten hebben want de mensen van Zillion willen mee de selectie doen en daarom werd besloten dat alle fotosites met een toestemming om te fotograferen een embargo instellen tot er een definitieve fotolijst is. We hopen dat zo snel mogelijk te kunnen doen en publiceren dan zo snel mogelijk."_

zie www.bruudruuster.com

Censuur ?!?

----------


## Wiggalowile

Materiaal van Phlippo, productie en ontwerp Staf Mommen

----------


## Dave C

ik was er ook 

Belichting was om te janken, mja de operator kennende verbaasde mij da mij al niks, zelf al stonden ze per 4 geadresseerd, music feeling was ook ver te zoeken, na half uur kende iedereen de colorloops/movements van buiten. De keuze van de status cue is ok simpel, de operator in kwestie kan nie me hog/andere tafel werken. 

Voor de rest de acts waren op zen zillions = mega  :Smile:  Robots me vlammewerpers, diene frank datter aan nen heliumballon door de zaal zweefde, veel pyrotechnics (gebruik tzelfde as licht, meer der neffe as wa anders, en op den duur zelfs eentonig). Kwa sound veeeeeeeeel bass+sub.

Voor de rest wel geslaagd feesje na het nuttigen van de nodige alcool om de stressy lights te verwerken  :Smile: 

Greetz
Dave

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Toch jammer... wie gaat er nou niet op een Hog werken als je de kans krijgt? Amai...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> - Zie ik twee dames en een heer? (~ 200kg bewegende last?)
> *Klopt helemaal (zonder valbeveiliging)*
> - Hoe kwamen ze op hun schommel-zitjes?
> *Trusje tot in publiek en dan opstappen maar* 
> - Lieten jullie de truss zakken en trokken hem daarna weer op?
> ...



En die schommels waren gemonteerd aan van dat oranje kunstof touw.
Deze waren vervolgens weer aan standaard groene (2T's) spansets geknoopt die om de truss geslagen waren.

----------


## LJ Tom

berichtgeving van het VTM nieuws over het gebeuren: http://users.pandora.be/zenon/24042004.wmv

en al wat foto´s op : http://srv05.pcextreme.nl/~superfees...lion/?offset=1

http://www.bruudruuster.be/v1-site/g...et=1&view=true

----------


## rinus bakker

En ook een gehesen scaffplatform (~gokje 250-300kg)
met 4a5 dansers (~gokje 300kg, tenminste (!) x 2, vanwege de dansbewegingen) 
aan 4 x 1-tonner? (Verlindes?).

Leuke show om te bouwen.
En van effectlicht en lasers weet ik toch geen bal. Daarvoor hebben we genoeg andere deskundigen op dit forum.

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> En ook een gehesen scaffplatform (~gokje 250-300kg)
> met 4a5 dansers (~gokje 300kg, tenminste (!) x 2, vanwege de dansbewegingen) 
> aan 4 x 1-tonner? (Verlindes?).
> 
> Leuke show om te bouwen.
> En van effectlicht en lasers weet ik toch geen bal. Daarvoor hebben we genoeg andere deskundigen op dit forum.



Die foto viel me ook op.....
deze geloof ik: 


Had er ook al zo mijn bedenkingen bij...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Tom,
Schuine reeptrek, maar niet al teveel (~10-15 graden met de loodlijn is echter al dik boven de DIN-norm).
~1 ton belasting aan 4 ton hijsvermogen (~ 20 ton breeksterkte) Vf=20 ~ OK.
Maar als ze allemaal op een kwart van het platformoppervlak samenkomen:
0,25 x 300kg ~ 75kg ('ijzerwaren')
- maar dat is wel een gok, misschien is dat ding wel zwaarder, (of lichter?) 
Ik hoop dat Kevin dat weet/opzoeken kan! 
+ 600 kg ('dansvlees') (ook een gok dus!)
= minimaal 675kg rekenwaarde voor de belasting 
Als je dat op 1 enkele 1 tonner loslaat:
5000 / 675 dus: Vf ~ 7,4. 
En dat kun je absoluut shaken, als je je ooit voor een rechter zou moeten verdedigen, mocht er iets misgegaan zijn.
Om te garanderen dat er een goede lastverdeling blijft moet de rigger zich dus gaan bemoeien met de choreografie. 
Rigger-dancemaster dus eigenlijk. Mooi vak toch.

----------


## Lazy

Tjah ik heb zowieso af en toe mijn bedenkingen bij dingen die ik zie in Belgie... ( Niet persoonlijk bedoelt) Zo ben ik een 2tal jaar geleden in het sportpaleis in Antwerpen geweest waar ik meen een demo was van sound projects. Er hingen ik weet niet hoeveel stackjes SP4 bovenin die nok van die tent. Tijdens de avond kwam er een vrachtwagen dwars door de menigte rijden en later reed deze achteruit ook weer de zaal uit... Lijkt me ook niet helemaal zoals het hoort en zo zijn er nog een aantal dingen,

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> En ook een gehesen scaffplatform (~gokje 250-300kg)
> met 4a5 dansers (~gokje 300kg, tenminste (!) x 2, vanwege de dansbewegingen) 
> aan 4 x 1-tonner? (Verlindes?).
> 
> Leuke show om te bouwen.
> En van effectlicht en lasers weet ik toch geen bal. Daarvoor hebben we genoeg andere deskundigen op dit forum.



Aan het einde van de avond stonden er een 10-15 malloten op te springen.

En het hing dus aan 4 SM5'en non climbing.(500Kg)

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 
> Tjah ik heb zowieso af en toe mijn bedenkingen bij dingen die ik zie in Belgie... ( Niet persoonlijk bedoelt) Zo ben ik een 2tal jaar geleden in het sportpaleis in Antwerpen geweest waar ik meen een demo was van sound projects. Er hingen ik weet niet hoeveel stackjes SP4 bovenin die nok van die tent. Tijdens de avond kwam er een vrachtwagen dwars door de menigte rijden en later reed deze achteruit ook weer de zaal uit... Lijkt me ook niet helemaal zoals het hoort en zo zijn er nog een aantal dingen,



Was wel een gezellig avondje antwerpen toen...toch?

En dan het Pyro Verhaal in Belgie... kan daar dan echt alles zomaar??

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hallo Tom,
> Schuine reeptrek, maar niet al teveel (~10-15 graden met de loodlijn is echter al dik boven de DIN-norm).
> ~1 ton belasting aan 4 ton hijsvermogen (~ 20 ton breeksterkte) Vf=20 ~ OK.
> Maar als ze allemaal op een kwart van het platformoppervlak samenkomen:
> 0,25 x 300kg ~ 75kg ('ijzerwaren')
> - maar dat is wel een gok, misschien is dat ding wel zwaarder, (of lichter?) 
> Ik hoop dat Kevin dat weet/opzoeken kan! 
> ...



Maak d'r 400 kg van en dan zullen we d'r wel ongeveer zijn, een rijtje van 4 meter steeldecks weegt wel behoorlijk wat...
Stelling had in de breedte wel een diagonaal mogen hebben, wanneer één van de motors nu wat slip krijgt plooit de boel zo bijeen (en met verlinde motors durft dit wel eens gebeuren), en daarboven gaat de hele structuur wel erg vlug wiebelen, gevolg =&gt; pinnen lossen en stelling valt gewoon uiteen.
Steeldecks op een bewegend plateau is me ook maar redelijk tricky, heb deze al meerdere malen weten loskomen/ vallen door bewegen van de structuur/ springende personen d'r op etc. Ik zou niet graag d'r onder staan en zo'n deck op m'n gezicht krijgen (en met wat tegenslag degene die d'r op stond er bij!).

Qua rigging zal het allemaal wel in orde zijn, voor stelling hadden ze beter toch iets anders verzonnen.

----------


## LJ Tom

Inderdaad ja, dat plateau bestaat volledig uit losse delen. Was mij ook al aan het afvragen, je hangt het op 4 punten vast aan die "stelling" maar der zijn zoveel punten waar dat die stelling met pinnen inelkaar is vast geklopt, als er ergens een loskomt.... :/

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 
> Tjah ik heb zowieso af en toe mijn bedenkingen bij dingen die ik zie in Belgie... ( Niet persoonlijk bedoelt) Zo ben ik een 2tal jaar geleden in het sportpaleis in Antwerpen geweest waar ik meen een demo was van sound projects. Er hingen ik weet niet hoeveel stackjes SP4 bovenin die nok van die tent. Tijdens de avond kwam er een vrachtwagen dwars door de menigte rijden en later reed deze achteruit ook weer de zaal uit... Lijkt me ook niet helemaal zoals het hoort en zo zijn er nog een aantal dingen,



Heeft niet echt veel met de zaak te maken.. In Nederland zijn er net zo een toestanden aan de hand : kom je met trailer toe aan Ahoy na een concert, dan moet je ook door de naar-hun-auto-wandelende-menigte (en 20 taxi's verplaatsen om door te kunnen)... Er zullen altijd gevaarlijke situaties bestaan, maar dat een beetje op België afschuiven is onzin.

Zijn die "stellingen" daar eigenlijk voor gemaakt, om gehesen te worden? Hoe kan je dan bepalen als zo'n ding niet gaat "knikken", zijn daar ook waardes voor beschikbaar? Of is dat allemaal op het gevoel? En op welke punten hijs je zoiets? Bestaan daar speciale "connectoren" voor ofzo?

Ivm het licht is er maar 1 ding op te zeggen : overdaad schaadt.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> 
> 
> Zijn die "stellingen" daar eigenlijk voor gemaakt, om gehesen te worden?



Vliegen van stellingen gebeurt op Stageco wel meerdere malen, maar wel op een totaal andere manier. We gebruiken dan ofwel 2 trussen, ofwel 2 I-balken als draagstructuur waar we de stelling op monteren. 
Dan er uiteraard voor zorgen dat de stelling zowel in de lengte, breedte als horizontaal diagonalen meekrijgt, en de hele boel met voldoende scaffclamps monteren aan je truss/ beam. Als je dit zo doet kan stelling niet meer bewegen en zullen de koppelpinnen ook niet lossen.
Vloer wordt dan gebouwd dmv houten vloerplaten, die vastgeschroefd worden op balken die op hun beurt dan weer in een U-profiel liggen, waarbij dit U-profiel is vastgelasd op de liggers van je stelling. Balken dan nog vastvijzen in dit U-profiel en vloer kan niet meer weg.(zie trouwens ook clouseau in sportpaleis, waar we op deze manier een plateau in dak getrokken hebben voor volledige dimcity/ amptown en tegelijk mastergrid voor lichtconstrcutie).

Uiteraard zal dit allemaal meer wegen, maar is dan ook pakken veiliger. Lijkt me niet echt dat de constructie die nu gebruikt is, ook gekeurd is (in Duitsland was ie alleszinds niet omhoog gegaan !).






> citaat:
> Hoe kan je dan bepalen als zo'n ding niet gaat "knikken", zijn daar ook waardes voor beschikbaar? Of is dat allemaal op het gevoel?



Uiteraard kan dit allemaal berekend worden, en zijn hier waardes voor (zonder deze berekeningen mag je in vele landen, zoals Duitsland bv, gewoonweg niet beginnen).
Nadeeltje is dat het dit allemaal uiteraard iets duurder maakt (berekeningen gebeuren ook niet gratis...), en dat iedereen dan maar zelf wat layher gaat aankopen en d'r creatief mee begint, zonder eigenlijk te weten waar ie mee bezig is (maar 't is lekker goedkoop hé) !




> citaat:
> En op welke punten hijs je zoiets? Bestaan daar speciale "connectoren" voor ofzo?



Lijkt me dat de strops nu zijn aangepikt aan de tralieligger (dus de dubbele ligger van 4m). Als het dan toch op deze manier gebeurt, zou ik het eerder aan de staander optrekken dan aan de liggers, aangezien de staanders en de liggers in de andere richting d'r nu gewoon bij "aanhangen", daarenboven geen diagonalen (alsook geen gronddiagonaal zover ik kan zien), zodus heeft heel de boel niet veel nodig om uiteen te gaan. (typische eigenschap van layher is dat de koppelingen gaan lossen als ze voortdurend lopen te bewegen).
Aan staander hijsen kan dmv een O-ring met bout (M16 dacht ik) die je onderin de staander schroeft, en dan hijsen aan die O-ring.

----------


## rinus bakker

Nu ik wat meer gehoord heb van Kevin en Rudy begint de twijfel (?) wel heel groot te worden.
0,25 x 400kg ~ 100kg ('ijzerwaren')
+ 600 kg ('dansvlees') (blijft een educated guess!)
= minimaal 700kg rekenwaarde voor de belasting 
Als je dat op 1 enkele 0,5 tonner loslaat:
2500 / 700 dus: Vf ~ 3,5. Maar erger: een SM5 heeft een overlastbeveiliging (=slipkoppeling) die (wettelijk) is afgesteld op 1,25 x de nominale belastting = 675kg.
En dat maakt het totaal dus absoluut levenbedreigend: een echte cgeconcentreerde hupspartij had de takel zeker in de slip gegooid. Ene Kevin beschrijft de rest....(kun je die steeldeks dan niet borgen met een bout onder de buisligger door.)
Rigging OK. No way. F*cking Lunatics! of 
Thrillseekers, en dat staat dan in het teken van zo'n fuif moet je maar denken.
2Rudy: 
die 10-15 man op dat platform was toch niet hoog in de lucht he.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Nu ik wat meer gehoord heb van Kevin en Rudy begint de twijfel (?) wel heel groot te worden.
> 0,25 x 400kg ~ 100kg ('ijzerwaren')
> + 600 kg ('dansvlees') (blijft een educated guess!)
> = minimaal 700kg rekenwaarde voor de belasting 
> Als je dat op 1 enkele 0,5 tonner loslaat:
> 2500 / 700 dus: Vf ~ 3,5. Maar erger: een SM5 heeft een overlastbeveiliging (=slipkoppeling) die (wettelijk) is afgesteld op 1,25 x de nominale belastting = 675kg.
> En dat maakt het totaal dus absoluut levenbedreigend: een echte cgeconcentreerde hupspartij had de takel zeker in de slip gegooid. Ene Kevin beschrijft de rest*....(kun je die steeldeks dan niet borgen met een bout onder de buisligger door.)*Rigging OK. No way. F*cking Lunatics! of 
> ...



Jep, kan je borgen met een plaatje dat bevestigd is aan de steeldeck en zo kan roteren, zodat je het tegen de ligger kan schuiven, maar, mijn ervaring hiermee:
* bijna niemand doet dit ook daadwerkelijk vast (omdat je hiervoor er onderdoor moet kruipen)
* dmv trillingen etc gaan deze vrij snel terug open, meestal klemmen ze zelfs niet, maar hangen ze maar wat los te zwieren.
* als heel de stelling begint te torsen door dansende personen (trouwens, welke krachten komen d'r hier niet op als er met 10-15 man tegelijk wat op bewogen wordt, en dan spreek ik nog niet van dansen/ springen), dan komen de steeldecks er wel vanzelf uit hoor ! Zeker zo zonder diagonalen.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> ...



Heeft wel degelijk iets met veiligheid te maken!! Jij krijgt het echt hier in Nederland niet voor elkaar om tijdens een feest in Ahoy met een grote trailer met feestende mensen binnen te rijden en dan even later weer achteruit met die trailer de hal uit te rijden...

Maar ik zal er verder niks over zeggen en het was zowieso geen aanval ofzo, ik wou gewoon even mededelen dat ik vind dat het in Belgie in "gerespecteerde" gelegenheden er soms nogal "gevaarlijk" aan toe gaat.

----------


## axs

Zoals beloofd ook van mij nog wat (backstage) foto's en filmpjes...



Heb ook weer eens gezondigd en wat foto's van het geluid genomen voor de geluidsfreaks hier... 






















Sorry voor de triestige filmpjes, maar fatsoenlijke filmpjes van een triestige show.... is nogal moeilijk  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 
http://users.nucleus.be/mansho/Zillion/HPIM1421.MPG
http://users.nucleus.be/mansho/Zillion/HPIM1426.MPG
http://users.nucleus.be/mansho/Zillion/HPIM1439.MPG
http://users.nucleus.be/mansho/Zillion/HPIM1448.MPG

----------


## strobo.

wist ge al zekers :Big Grin:  meer foto's op http://www.bruudruuster.com/

----------


## peterkuli

Filmpjes van RSB Showtechniek

http://home.tiscali.nl/pschrijver/ZRP2004%20026.mpg
http://home.tiscali.nl/pschrijver/ZRP2004%20028.mpg
http://home.tiscali.nl/pschrijver/ZRP2004%20029.mpg

----------


## Scan head

jammer genoeg zonder geluid want dan konden we dat ook nog even horen hoe mooi dat is  :Smile: 

maar ik vindt dat je veel meer kunt doen met zoveel apparatuur... ze doen bijna alles hetzelfde gezien de filmpjes.

----------

